

IOS Text Editor Roundup - taylorbuley
http://brettterpstra.com/ios-text-editors/

======
Terretta
Says code editor roundup, but doesn't list code features like highlighting,
auto-complete, or SFTP/GIT/SVN file access.

~~~
ttscoff
Pretty sure it says iOS Text Editor roundup. Syntax highlighting is in there,
other code-specific features are listed under additional features because
there's really only two "code" editors in the mix.

